# Que tipo de parlantes



## geraldcuervo (Feb 21, 2007)

Hola señores amantes de la electronica, mi pregunta es la siguiente. 
Pienso armar un amplificador de 100 wats con una carga de 4 ohms, y no se de que potencia tiene que ser el parlante

Gracias.


----------



## yoander batita alvarez (Feb 21, 2007)

hola amigo .
tedire que aunque especificas si es estereo o no deves de poner las potencias de parlante aproximadamente un 10 % por ensima , esdecir buscar las combinaciones entre los parlante que se pasen de 100 W de potencia.
saludos yoander ::::::


----------



## geraldcuervo (Abr 28, 2007)

gracias, me hacia falta esa información


----------

